# So what are your rants?



## Blake Bowden (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanna know what chaps your behind! What drives you absolutely crazy? Here are my rants...

1. I'm sick and tired of going to Wal-Mart and witnessing people abuse the Food Stamp/Lone Star program. I begin to fume when they charge $250 in NAME BRAND baby formula, diapers, wipes, etc to the taxpayers, yet whip out a wad of cash to pay for their 24 pack of Bud Light. God forbid if they actually have to save the tax payers some cash by buying store brand items like my wife and i do. This isn't a racial issue as I've personally witnessed whites, hispanics and blacks pull stunts such as this. If it's not booze it's smokes or lottery tickets.

2. When my wife was pregnant with our youngest I went with her on every Doctor visit. As I sat in the waiting room I saw more unwed teenagers than I did gals with wedding rings. Some had one or two kids already! We didn't have maternity insurance so it was costing us in excess of $12k which took us a little over a year to pay off. It stinks that I have to pay for MY family but people who are irresponsible as well. I understand sometimes there are unplanned pregnancies...it happens, but when people have 2-3 "ooopsies" and I have to foot the bill for it, to heck with that.

3. Public Schools

4. I'm tired of the tyranny in Washington. 200+ years ago they would of been shot for their actions.

5. I'm tired of people with 50 items in the 20 limit fast lane at the grocery store.

6.  I'm tried of people having kids when they couldn't afford the first one. 

7. I'm tired that irresponsibility is accepted. When unwed Junior High girls go on their Myspace (true story) and brag how excited they are about having a baby there's something wrong with society.

8. I'm tired that it's so damn easy to have a kid, at least if you're irresponsible. The Dr. visits are free, WIC provides the baby items, Lone Star provides the food, taxpayer funded schools provide the education, argh!!!! Yet if you and your wife are barely making ends meet then you're just up the creek. You can either struggle and work your way up or sit on your butt and get rewarded.

9. I must be evolving into my parents because even I'm starting to notice the trash on the radio.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice one...

1.  Wal-Mart in general.

2.  Other people's kids.

3.  Bad drivers/talking on cell phone not paying attention.

4.  The sun in the summer.

5.  Automated answering services

6.  Oklahoma Sooner/LSU Tigger fans.

7.  Ultra Right-Wingers

8.  People who talk all the time yet say nothing.

9.  Close-minded people of any sort.

10.  Comic book movies.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 29, 2009)

People who drive slow in the fast lane!


----------



## Leomarth (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Racists
2. Argument, or even thought, by soundbyte
3. Ultra-Right and Ultra-Left wingers
4. Destruction of property (especially old buildings)
5. When people refuse to think about their biases, and how their upbringing has given them those biases.
6. Drama Queens
7. Drama Queens
8. Drama Queens
9. People who just can't shut the hell up for five minutes.
10. Impatient and impolite people.
11. Moral busybodies.
12. Moral busybodies.
13. Moral busybodies.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 30, 2009)

Leomarth said:


> 11. Moral busybodies.
> 12. Moral busybodies.
> 13. Moral busybodies.



LMAO!


----------



## Luke (Jun 30, 2009)

1) Out of wedlock parents having children born into welfare (this is to say an abuse of any good intentioned government project to fix something that refuses to be fixed)
2) The people fearing the governing body who do not fear the people any more
3) Nancy Grace
4) Jon and Kate minus the eight (that is to say just Jon and Kate)
5) paparazzi 
6) Satellite internet "service" 
7) Completely predictable movies
8) and finally being logged off right before I post something. I guess that doesn't chap anything but I had to comment on it


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 30, 2009)

HHAHA good ones!


----------



## rhitland (Jun 30, 2009)

1)That shoes do not last forever
3)Murphy's Law
C)that chlorophyll has to be green
4)That Venus rotates backward and has not told us why
5)The dad blasted power lines everywhere
6)That they made buying R-12 illegal unless you have an A/C license, druggies ruin everything
G)That men do not have just one kind of underwear, I hated those years figuring out my "style"
8)People who put comic book flicks on their rant list they are closed minded!! lol  
9)Shetland Ponies they are just freaky man
10)Rant lists lol


----------



## owls84 (Jul 2, 2009)

1) Stupid People
2) Worthless Union Workers
3) Inconsiderate People
4) Racists 
5) The asiles in Wal-Mart are just big enough to fit two buggys, heaven forbid I need to stop and think what kind of BBQ sauce I want. Hell I have 300 to choose from. 
6) People that let there children cry and scream with out doing something. If you have to suffer why do I? (I love kids but heaven forbid you be a parent and take them to the car for a bit) 
7) Parents that want society to raise thier kids. 
8) People that sue just to get money. 
9) Congressmen that think they don't have to show up for work because they are on vacation. 
10) That there are only 24 hours in the day and only 7 days in the week. 
11) People that just pay dues to organizations (That have no intention to help) then receiving the same benifits as a member that busts their chops. 
12) People that vote without knowing anything about the person other than if they are blue or red. 
13) People that cry in movies unless it is a war story or the green mile. 
14) Shows that come on MTV

Thats just a start I will think of more I'm sure.


----------



## webstermason (Jul 3, 2009)

New lead singers for my favorite rock bands
Forgetting to lock the doors and turn off the lights, after crawling into bed


----------



## Scotty32 (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Walmart
2. Megachurches
3. Kieth Olberman
4. Fox News
5. Running out of Toilet Paper
6. An air-head bartender that never learned to correctly pour a beer.
7. Splinters
8. Sarah Palin
9. David Barton
10. Holy Rollers
11. Moral busybodies   - thanks Leo
12. Right-wing Nazis
13. Slow Walking People in the store
14. Birds Eating my tomatoes
15. People using the Library computer terminals at school to play on myspace or  facebook!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is it just me or is Wal-Mart on everyone's rant list? It really chaps me how such a place could hold such a market share and everyone hate the place but man if I shop elsewhere it is going to cost me almost double for certain items.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow Scotty, you went with 15...  You have some good ones on there too.  I would have added megachurches too.


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Wow Scotty, you went with 15...  You have some good ones on there too.  I would have added megachurches too.



i get the impression that bro shelton isn't favorable of many organized religions out there 


also, scotty is the kind of guy where most anything that is "truly annoying" (not frivolous) annoys him.  consider my post a ditto of pretty much everything he says.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 8, 2009)

JTM said:


> i get the impression that bro shelton isn't favorable of many organized religions out there



I know he loves a Catholic and I think he likes Jehovah Witnesses b/c he likes to mess with them when they come to the door. !!


----------



## Leomarth (Jul 8, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Is it just me or is Wal-Mart on everyone's rant list? It really chaps me how such a place could hold such a market share and everyone hate the place but man if I shop elsewhere it is going to cost me almost double for certain items.



Not on mine. I don't have a problem with wal-mart.

And the mega-church thing... I loosely lump them in with moral busybodies.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have tried to understand the moral busybody mindset before because I have to deal with one on a regular basis (girlfriend's mom). I just cant comprehend where they get the delusions they believe.  Only thing I can think of is that its a loss of one word: _think_.
 And they say _we_ are a cult!

ok im done


----------



## Leomarth (Jul 9, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I have tried to understand the moral busybody mindset before because I have to deal with one on a regular basis (girlfriend's mom). I just cant comprehend where they get the delusions they believe.  Only thing I can think of is that its a loss of one word: _think_.
> And they say _we_ are a cult!
> 
> ok im done



I think I've figured out a part at least.

They see the world as a place of good versus evil, and they're playing the part of the hero. It gives them a sense of place in the world, and an ego boost. And that doesn't just apply to those that think Masonry is a cult. I think that applies to moral busybodies of every stripe. Then, if you try to dissuade them of that belief, they have a disdain for you. If you persist, they view themselves as a martyr.

Sadly enough, I have the experience that they can do a lot of damage to a family. Let them be alone like the viper they can be.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 9, 2009)

The other day the GF and I decided we would get out and try some churches. Since I am not big on "organized" religion I went to one I am somewhat familiar with and enjoy the sermon. It is a non-denominational casual service and is over at 11:00. Any who, the preacher was talking about how so many pastors and members will take peoples faults and follies and dwell, such as homosexuality. He said it is very funny for him because he listens to these people rant and all he can think of is Matthew 7:3 (which is one of my favorites even before this.) "Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?" The point he is making is most of these people have problems of their own but it the whole "Yours is worse then mine." I always tell people "Don't extinguish my flame to make yours burn brighter." That usually gets them to stop. 

Needless to say I don't care for the moral busybody's either. I just want to scream "WHAT ARE YOU HIDING!?!"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 9, 2009)

If you define "moral busy bodies" as people who are Religious and believe in good vs evil, then I'm guilty. I find it contradictory that indiviuals who despise those who are "religious" take their oaths on the same book we fanatics hold dear. How is your obligation binding if you think the Bible is a crock?


----------



## Leomarth (Jul 10, 2009)

blake said:


> If you define "moral busy bodies" as people who are Religious and believe in good vs evil, then I'm guilty. I find it contradictory that indiviuals who despise those who are "religious" take their oaths on the same book we fanatics hold dear. How is your obligation binding if you think the Bible is a crock?



No, I don't define it like that. I know several atheist moral busybodies as well. It just happens that, in my experience, many moral busybodies are religious as well.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2009)

What defines a "moral busy body"? Is it someone who refuses to practice what they preach or maybe someone who tries to influence people based on their core beliefs?


----------



## Leomarth (Jul 12, 2009)

blake said:


> What defines a "moral busy body"? Is it someone who refuses to practice what they preach or maybe someone who tries to influence people based on their core beliefs?



In my experience, it's someone that believes their ideas are superior to yours, and they actively try to interfere with your life based on that belief. And interfere at a level that goes beyond 'trying to influence' you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2009)

Leomarth said:


> In my experience, it's someone that believes their ideas are superior to yours, and they actively try to interfere with your life based on that belief. And interfere at a level that goes beyond 'trying to influence' you.



Well stated.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 12, 2009)

Leomarth said:


> In my experience, it's someone that believes their ideas are superior to yours, and they actively try to interfere with your life based on that belief. And interfere at a level that goes beyond 'trying to influence' you.



+1.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 12, 2009)

I will concur well said


----------



## owls84 (Jul 13, 2009)

blake said:


> If you define "moral busy bodies" as people who are Religious and believe in good vs evil, then I'm guilty. I find it contradictory that indiviuals who despise those who are "religious" take their oaths on the same book we fanatics hold dear. How is your obligation binding if you think the Bible is a crock?




I hope my comment wasn't taken in the wrong manner. I was just explaining something that hit home and could be used in the "Moral Busy Body" Instance. I believe the bible has a ton of answers if you look. It mainly just clears the mind and puts things on the table. Much like Masonry, each time you sit down it hits you in a new light. Matthew 7:3 is the one that gets me and could be used not just on religon pushers but anyone who tries to better themselves by making you look bad or by pushing their beliefs. Does that make sense?


----------

